
Should the minimum wage be raised? The economic debate, explained - throw0101a
https://www.vox.com/future-perfect/2019/11/20/20952151/should-minimum-wage-be-raised
======
qnsi
Not surprisingly vox cites the most contested study ever on minimal wage by
Krueger.

The law to rise minimum wage was scheduled to come into effect months ahead of
actual law taking effect. Fast Food restaurants had time to lower employment
before. Actual study wasnt taking that into effect

